
Webrtc in Safari Update – Q4 2016 - cpncrunch
http://webrtcbydralex.com/index.php/2016/12/15/webrtc-in-safari-update-q4-2017/
======
GFischer
Well, it seems we'll actually have WebRTC in Safari by "end of 2017". Please
please please let it work for iOS :) , that would be HUGE.

~~~
cpncrunch
Well, it doesn't say anything about 2017, just "there is no official ETA".
However, when I looked at Youenn's edits, I found that he has been working on
changes to the user permission code, so I'm hopeful we might see WebRTC in the
Safari Technology Preview in the next 3-6 months.

[https://trac.webkit.org/changeset/209082](https://trac.webkit.org/changeset/209082)

